# need help with what i read



## aspire (Sep 4, 2004)

hi. i have just gotten into reading fantasy books (harry potter were my first series, my inspiration) but every time i get a book i find it to complicated to understand wats going on. is there a certain way to read fantasy.

and 

could you list some beginners fantasy novels for me (ones easier to read).

thanks 

-------------
/jm/


----------



## Vixen (Sep 4, 2004)

Eragon

Stones in the River (i hope that was the name)

Sometimes, the names in fanatsy series trip me up, it doesn't hurt to have a bookmark list of character names, with important events jotted on the back....

Also, try Spiderwick cronicles, and for some action, Artemis Fowl


----------



## aspire (Sep 4, 2004)

actually i have read eragon and loved it but that was the last book that i understood properly
maybe i have to be hooked on it before i can understand it and enjoy it
 when is the second book to eragon going to come out???


anyway please keep listing


----------



## Ryushi (Sep 5, 2004)

Artemis Fowl Definatly. Err what else?

These are all only loose fantasy 

Strazaganza: City of masks/city of stars --????
The weirdstone of Brisingamen --Alan Garner
Mr Monday, Grim Tuesday etc-- Garth Nix

These are all the easy Fantasy books i can think of right now.

Ben M


----------



## Ryushi (Sep 5, 2004)

And I may be wrong but i think The guy who wrote eragon has only recently started the second book.

Is Eragon Good? My library doesn't have it and the hardback is about £15 is it worth it?

Ben M


----------



## ~*little_minx*~ (Sep 5, 2004)

is (the little L sign)15 a lot of money? anyways i thought Artemis Fowl was rather boring, but i read the sequel too so i obviously didnt HATE it. um i notice you live in Sydney, so have you read the Tomorrow Series? they are GREAT! (and australian) but they start off a bit slow. but GREAT!
kay and i dunno if you can get this in aus, coz i got it in NZ, but The Wind On Fire series is also GREAT! the first one is called The Wind Singer. oh and the named and the dark are my absolute favourite, you should try them... they are really good fantasy books! but, um how old are you, coz yeah the named and the dark are not as easy. 
wow thats a lot! i love fantasy too. try some of them! BYE!


----------



## Ryushi (Sep 5, 2004)

Yeah, wind on Fire series are really good, i forgot about them, 

Ben M


----------



## ~*little_minx*~ (Sep 6, 2004)

how could you forget the Wind on Fire series?! they are great! oh and i just thought of another good series... in the blood and blood moon. yeah they were good too, very very fantasy! and there this book "holes" oh that was great, its light reading too. hehe theres so many!!!


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Sep 6, 2004)

Hmm, I'm not sure what you  mean by "easy". How old are you and what's the hardest book you've ever read? I'll try to tailor a good fantasy booklist for you.


----------



## Ryushi (Sep 6, 2004)

~*little minx*~ i would hardly call "holes" fantasy. more like real life streched a bit.

It is a really good read though

Ben M


----------



## Ralizah (Sep 6, 2004)

I love *The Dragon and the George* books, and they're fairly easy to follow.


----------



## Akiko (Sep 6, 2004)

I have just started reading Eragon myself, and so far I find it very interesting.


----------



## ~*little_minx*~ (Sep 6, 2004)

oh yeah i suppose so Ryushi, but it was close enough to fantasy. what with onions that cure people... and as if people would just eat an onion like an apple - YUCK! but yeah...


----------



## aspire (Sep 7, 2004)

ok im 16 ,yes haha, but i just started reading full on this year, first all kinds of books then i got into fantasy. Probably eragon or david eddings (belgareth i forgot the name) are the hardest for me. so yeah that is it
thanks

and yes i would recommend Eragon to anyone who has not read it. i liked so might you.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Sep 7, 2004)

I always think of the first Dragonlance series as a "beginners guide to fantasy". Maraget Weis and Tracey Hickman.


----------



## ~*little_minx*~ (Sep 8, 2004)

ooooh haha i thought you were younger, im 16 too but yeah, read the tomorrow series they are soooo good! and the named, and the dark!!! the best! hehe you have lots of reading to do! what is Eragon about???


----------



## asdar (Sep 8, 2004)

Anne McCaffrey's Dragonsinger books are great. They don't get too complicated but are enjoyable all the way through.

The Narnia books might be good too or maybe The Shanarra books. I started with the Sword of Shanarra by Terry Brooks.

I just read a good series from Trudi Canavan that's in the whole magic school theme and was pretty good.

Some lighter books might be Pratchett or Anthony. I liked a couple of the Xanth books.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Sep 8, 2004)

asdar said:
			
		

> I just read a good series from Trudi Canavan that's in the whole magic school theme and was pretty good.



Trudi Canavan is another food Australian author, and if you're looking for something else Australian you could try Dave Luckett, Tenebran Trilogy. I didn't think they were terribly good, but easy and patriotic to read.


----------



## aspire (Sep 9, 2004)

ok right now im reading ender's game and i think its great, i'm halfway through it and been reading for two days its pretty good for me.
eragon is about eragon a boy who finds a dragon egg it hatches names the dragon saphira... big quest...big battle...next book story continues. You have to read it to appreciate it


----------



## ~*little_minx*~ (Sep 9, 2004)

cool for you, with reading, and being half way thro and everything... 
a dragon egg... hmm well i will have to read it, not that i am really into dragons and all... but hey.


----------



## NoWorries (Sep 11, 2004)

~*little_minx*~ said:
			
		

> is (the little L sign)15 a lot of money?



£ is the symbol for the Great Britain Pound Stirling.  Right now it's very strong against the dollar(for no apparent reason).  I'm hoping that once it gets closer to 1:1, stupid England will ditch it for the Euro.

£15 = $28 Eek.


----------



## ~*little_minx*~ (Sep 11, 2004)

right well i have no idea what you are talking about...but hey!!!


----------



## Ryushi (Sep 12, 2004)

So annoying that we have the pound still, the euro makes so much more sense.

Ben M


----------



## ~*little_minx*~ (Sep 12, 2004)

euro??? no dont worry this is off topic...


----------



## blademasterzzz (Sep 13, 2004)

lol... who cares


----------



## ~*little_minx*~ (Sep 14, 2004)

haha, i like your new avatar!!


----------



## blademasterzzz (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks!  :lol:


----------

